# New multitool



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, today i was cleaning out my barn and i came across a railroad spike. Of course, with my ADD self i started playing with it and then i had an idea. I took A metal grinder to parts of it and it became the perfect pocket sized multitool.

Its a shovel ,hammer , chizel ,tent stake, and u can easily learn to throw it for hunting small animals. If u have flint u can use it to start fires and i can think of 3 ways at least that it can be used for hand to hand combat. And the best part is, u can store it almost anywhere.

So what do yall think, could this make a good survival tool that i could market? If so, what would u pay for one?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd suggest you keep your day job...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Can you get a pic posted?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

cazetofamo said:


> Ok, today i was cleaning out my barn and i came across a railroad spike. Of course, with my ADD self i started playing with it and then i had an idea. I took A metal grinder to parts of it and it became the perfect pocket sized multitool.
> 
> Its a shovel ,hammer , chizel ,tent stake, and u can easily learn to throw it for hunting small animals. If u have flint u can use it to start fires and i can think of 3 ways at least that it can be used for hand to hand combat. And the best part is, u can store it almost anywhere.
> 
> So what do yall think, could this make a good survival tool that i could market? If so, what would u pay for one?


I did the exact same thing when I was 14.made a decent weapon and lock remover, but the most wicked and awesome thing you can do is buff it,drill a hole in it, have it chromed and wear it as bling.stamp it "in memorium"and make up some B.S about a huge train disaster you cut your way out of with a Swiss army knife or that its in remembrance of the 4th spike a gypsy stole from the Romans that day up on Golgotha that gives you license to steal .By and by..cops can and will arrest you for possession of railroad property if they want to.

Hmmmmm those half sized landscaping spikes chromed might just be "goth" enough to sell big taters!I used to make crucifixes out of those concrete nails that look like coffin nails!turn 50 cents into ten bucks all day long!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I dont know, when i speay paint it, itll look prett bad a$$. Also im only 14 so i wont get fired or be able to quit seeing as i work for kin. And btw, there are plenty of people stupid enough to by crappy throwing knives because they look kOol. Y wouldnt they buy something quality????


P.s. ill try and get pics posted soon, ive got dozens of these spikes and this one was only a prototype, and i forgot to mention that its solid iron and seven inches long and wieghs 3 lbs


----------

